# Chinese Wave dishcloth pattern



## cathyknits

I found this on Pinterest. It's an easy 4 row repeat.

http://www.maggiesrags.com/dishcloth.pdf


----------



## blessedinMO

What a lovely pattern. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## iloveknitting72

Thank you, I will keep it for later use.


----------



## Alimac

Thank you. Have downloaded it.


----------



## star_stitcher5

I love it! Have printed it and added it to my 'to do' list, thanks so much for posting this. &#9786;


----------



## crispie

I love the texture of this; thanks.


----------



## maryrose

thank you for sharing this. i just wrote the short directions down.


----------



## RookieRetiree

This is one of my favorite washcloth patterns - I've made a couple of them using a spa cotton yarn. I love using them.


----------



## cathyknits

RookieRetiree said:


> This is one of my favorite washcloth patterns - I've made a couple of them using a spa cotton yarn. I love using them.


Nice to know someone who's made it. Thanks!


----------



## nanciann

Thank you...A very nice pattern...


----------



## Bernie01

Thanks for sharing this I now know the name of the pattern I have used this stitch before it is so pretty and so simple.


----------



## MimiPat

Thank you. Can't wait to try this!


----------



## Alto53

Thank you for sharing; I just printed it for future projects!


----------



## Leo the Lion

This is my favorite cloth pattern...looks great on both sides. This pattern also looks nice as a border on a blanket and since there are only 4 rows it is easy to adapt.


----------



## chrisjac

What a wonderful stitch! thank you!



cathyknits said:


> I found this on Pinterest. It's an easy 4 row repeat.
> 
> http://www.maggiesrags.com/dishcloth.pdf


----------



## Windbeam

Thanks, nice pattern.


----------



## judyr

Thanks for the pattern. I love pinterest. This pattern would make a lovely scarf or even a blanket. Love your avatar. What a beautiful dog.


----------



## JulieDarie

I've been using this one for several years and I really like it.It creates a sturdy cloth which lasts well.


----------



## KnitGma

Thank you for sharing this lovely pattern.


----------



## karen7

Been using this pattern for a while ~ it is absolutely my favorite dishcloth pattern. Makes a thicker dishcloth and it does not stretch out of shape like so many other patterns. My 70+ year mother-in-law says it is too thick for her to wring out, so she uses it for a hot pad. I am sure you will love this pattern ~ so easy!


----------



## knitnanny

Lovely pattern and I just saved it! Thank you..


----------



## susanelizabeth

Lovely pattern. Do you think it would make a nice baby rug in soft chunky wool?


----------



## burgher

Thank you for posting this pattern. I love Pinterest.


----------



## sanchezs

Very cool pattern. Thanks for the link.


----------



## grandmaof7

I have made many cloths using this pattern. Love it and looks much more difficult than it is.


----------



## BarbaraBL

Thank you for sharing this pattern. I have just finished the 'Almost lost dishcloth', my very first try at knitting dishcloths, and now I will start this one tonight. It looks an interesting stitch. Thank you.


----------



## mochamarie

What a wonderful pattern! Thanks.  :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.Mac

This is a very versatile pattern. I used it a couple of years ago to make a hand towel for the wooden roller over my kitchen sink! so handy. I think it would be a great stitch to make a small bath rug in a heavier yarn, with larger needles.


----------



## KnitWit 54

Thanks! I've downloaded it.


----------



## trout23

Love this pattern. My neighbor is going to have a baby soon - have made her a stack of baby wash clothes using it as it is a good weight and texture for baby faces/buns. Every week I make my journey into Hobby Lobby with my 40% coupon and buy another skein of I Love This Cotton just for baby wash cloths.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Yes, it would be very nice---you can use a smaller sized needle to get the density that you wish to have -- it's an easy pattern to add width and length to it.



susanelizabeth said:


> Lovely pattern. Do you think it would make a nice baby rug in soft chunky wool?


----------



## jackye brown

Love the texture for a dishcloth! I'm downloading this and putting it in my Dishcloths To Do pile. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mary Diaz

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo

I have made this one. It works great, also.


----------



## Evie RM

I like the look of the texture on this pattern. I think I will give it a try next time I make a dishcloth. I tried to copy and paste, but it would not work, so I printed it. Thanks for posting this pattern.


----------



## Zinzin

cathyknits said:


> I found this on Pinterest. It's an easy 4 row repeat.
> 
> http://www.maggiesrags.com/dishcloth.pdf


Beautiful stitch pattern. Thanks.


----------



## glnwhi

thanks for sharing


----------



## Linuxgirl

Very nice. And it looks like it might be converted for knitting machines. I'm going to try this out soon. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Hannelore

Looks like a very nice pattern. Have copied out the main part of the pattern. Thanks for sharing the link.


----------

